# Dining Room Furniture Placement



## jds524 (May 23, 2012)

I'm having some trouble with the furniture in my dining room. I attached two floor plans of the room (one with the furniture as I currently have it and the other empty) As you can see every wall either has windows or a door (one door leading to the living room and the other to the kitchen). I currently have the table and chairs, a computer hutch, a china cabinet and a fish tank w/ stand in there. But I hate how everything is in corners like that, but I haven't found any other options. So I just wanted to see if anyone else had any other ideas that I'm overlooking! Thanks!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not much you can do given the door and window openings. Positioning the table at an angle might break up the symmetry and give the room a bit more movement.


----------



## twostuds (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, not sure how much you can change it with all the openings and windows. I think the only thing you can do to change things is turn the table like Sdsester said.

I'm curious though, why is everything that is on the walls turned like that? Do they not fit if placed with the walls? That would drive me nuts with everything being angled like that lol, but thats just me.


----------



## jds524 (May 23, 2012)

I actually wasn't sure about the table being turned but it really makes a big difference.

@twostuds- They do fit on the wall but I used to have them like that and it looks dumb... I think its because all the peices of furniture are such different sizes and all. I eventually want to take that right wall and put a shelf on each side of the window and a bench under the window


----------



## mch1960 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re*

Design looks quite similar to normal place try some innovation and creativity in your dinning are and their places just as you would experiment in room furniture


----------



## allpossible (Jun 9, 2012)

*Dining room placement*

Do your windows go to the floor? If they don't, you could place one piece under the window. Another idea would be to move on of the pieces to another room and bring something in from another room in your house. You would be surprised what that may do. I agree with you, the placement in the corners takes up lots more space in your room. Good luck.:thumbup:






jds524 said:


> I'm having some trouble with the furniture in my dining room. I attached two floor plans of the room (one with the furniture as I currently have it and the other empty) As you can see every wall either has windows or a door (one door leading to the living room and the other to the kitchen). I currently have the table and chairs, a computer hutch, a china cabinet and a fish tank w/ stand in there. But I hate how everything is in corners like that, but I haven't found any other options. So I just wanted to see if anyone else had any other ideas that I'm overlooking! Thanks!


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

I would try to line the computer hutch/china cabinet/fish tank up with the walls, instead of having them sit diagonally. It will create more space too.


----------

